# Rod Length?



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

At present I'm using a 10' rod, using OTG cast on a good day I can hit a measured 130yds. I'm 6'2" and perceive one of the issues I'm having is that the length of the rod precludes me getting full extension at the initialization of my cast. Would it be advantageous to increase rod length to 11'? 
Thanks for the feedback
Bob
I'll try to get a short video ti illustrate this and post it.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

That would help some. But expensive to get one more foot of rod. Just get a Diawa ballisic 13'3" rod, they make 3 different weight ranges. Great fishing rod. People like carolina cast Pro rods also.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

easy answer,yes. call tommy, order a 13' rod.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Can recommend the Cast Pro rods that Tommy has, great value for money and he will be able to suggest the best model for you. 

The longer rod will definately enable more distance when loaded up correctly. 

Get in touch with the man and you wont be dissapointed, top bloke who knows his :fishing:


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

I started out with a 10ft and just recently bought Tommy's 12' 3-7 that I really like it. But like others said, give him a call/email and he can match you up well.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Call Tommy: His rods are just as good as the Diawa for a lot less $$$$


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

zdogk9 said:


> At present I'm using a 10' rod, using OTG cast on a good day I can hit a measured 130yds. I'm 6'2" and perceive one of the issues I'm having is that the length of the rod precludes me getting full extension at the initialization of my cast. Would it be advantageous to increase rod length to 11'?
> Thanks for the feedback
> Bob
> I'll try to get a short video ti illustrate this and post it.


What weight and line are you using? That's a pretty impressive distance for a 10' rod. This is field casting and not fishing conditions right?


----------



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

That was with 3 1/2 oz, thirty pound braid with a 40# shock leader, and a stout tail wind, 10' Surf King, abu 6500 w/level wind removed and upgraded bearings. Paced the distance, worked as a surveyor for 20 years and kept my self in beer by betting on my accuracy whilst pacing. Where I live it is rare to see others on the beach so I'll usually end a fishing session by casting parallel to the water 10 or 15 times. Today I wasn't doing so well, 75-90 yds.


----------

